# If I can pick up a Traynor YCV50B should I ??



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I just noticed this YCV50B pop up for a really decent price, $450 and after perusing the forum for some information it would seem like there is a strong liking of them. I cannot help but want an amp even though I will certainly almost never get to use it but at that price, it just seems too much of a good thing. What is the consensus, should I just go for it?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and so the GAS begins ....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

oldjoat said:


> and so the GAS begins ....


It never really ended man. It started on January 1st 2022 and I think it might last a while yet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

resistance is futile.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> It never really ended man. It started on January 1st 2022 and I think it might last a while yet.


By now you've surely come to realize we are FAR from a support group. We are enablers. Plain and simple. Come here and ask "should I buy.........." HAHAHAHA


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and get a spare , just in case.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend the YCV50 for you Mark. Great amp but loud. Price could be better.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I bought my Traynor YCV50 blue back in 2009 from L&M to be a gigging backup to my Marshall JCM2000. I liked it so much I used it for band practice for a while. 

Great amp. Solidly built. Canadian made. If you like the tone, go for it. $450 sounds a little low so you may want to find out why.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eh. Keep your money.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Maybe the $450 is based on the average YCV40 pricing? When I was looking to price my YCV40 that's what I found.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you're not listening folks .....



Mark Brown said:


> What is the consensus, should I just go for it?


one word ... YES


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> I wouldn't recommend the YCV50 for you Mark. Great amp but loud. Price could be better.


Loud might be a problem for the never I get to use it. I just know that there is something missing between the Interface and headphones/monitors that I am not loving.



Dru Edwards said:


> I bought my Traynor YCV50 blue back in 2009 from L&M to be a gigging backup to my Marshall JCM2000. I liked it so much I used it for band practice for a while.
> 
> Great amp. Solidly built. Canadian made. If you like the tone, go for it. $450 sounds a little low so you may want to find out why.


That seems to be about the price I see them at round these parts. I thought it seemed really low, then looking I found a few of them for about that. 2 for that. One for 600 on the Reverb with 50 for shipping so that would put it in the ballpark too.



Budda said:


> Eh. Keep your money.


Why you say this? I have a lot of money and not a lot of good amps...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> By now you've surely come to realize we are FAR from a support group. We are enablers. Plain and simple. Come here and ask "should I buy.........." HAHAHAHA


Why do you think I even bother to ask the question my friend. The idea is that I can get some support for a decision I otherwise probably should not make 😁


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I was seriously toying with the idea of getting a YCV50 awhile back. It seems awesome. But I was looking to play it at gig-level volumes. For low-level volume it could be overkill. I don't know.

I also don't know how inflation has affected things, and it's only a guess, but $450 seems like a fair price. Not a great deal, but not horrendous either. The condition would matter.

But, you're comparing the price with Kijiji and Reverb ads. That's a slight mistake in my opinion when it comes to Yorkville brands (which own L&M). Check out Gearhunter or better call up L&M for the best price on a used YCV50. That amp was likely rented out at various locations and is up for sale somewhere.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I owned a blue and 2 blacks (same thing). They sound better after speaker and tube swaps. But they do have a very good master volume, a nice amount of clean headroom. $450 would be max max max tho, even L&M I see them regularly for $399 around here, or used to.

For that kinda money, I'd be tempted to go Katana or one of the other more diverse solutions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Loud might be a problem for the never I get to use it. I just know that there is something missing between the Interface and headphones/monitors that I am not loving.


What are you using?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> What are you using?



Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd gen into various amp sims through a set of M-Audio monitors or Avantone Pro MP-1 headphones and if just isn't making me feel the love some days. It feels like there is a link missing.

I would be very open to recommendations however that might alter this as I am not opposed to not owing an amp if I can overcome the situation with tech 

I never leave the house to play so it would be fine with me.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Given your situation and what you're striving for, I would second the suggestion of trying out a Katana.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Given your situation and what you're striving for, I would second the suggestion of trying out a Katana.


How come??


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Mark Brown said:


> How come??


My understanding is that you'd be going from a s ituation where you were plugging into the computer through an interface and hearing yourself through headphones, right? I think any amp with 10-12" speakers, where you hear yourself play with the sound bouncing around the room, will sound very very different... It's not about it sounding better or worse... and it's not about buying the "best" amp either. It's just going to be quite drastic, so I'd focus on a few things:

1) Good master volume + decent sound at low volumes
2) Headphone output (in case you want to continue using headphones but in other parts of the house or away from the computer)
3) Diversity in terms of available core tone(s)

Do you have pedals? If not, the Katana has got you covered for basic effects for sure.

Pretty much any 10"-12" combo amp today will give you decent tone, feel under your fingers, etc. And even if that can be argued, if you haven't played a lot of amps, and if you haven't played them with the tubes running at their sweet spot, the argument seems kind of moot.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

isoneedacoffee said:


> My understanding is that you'd be going from a s ituation where you were plugging into the computer through an interface and hearing yourself through headphones, right? I think any amp with 10-12" speakers, where you hear yourself play with the sound bouncing around the room, will sound very very different... It's not about it sounding better or worse... and it's not about buying the "best" amp either. It's just going to be quite drastic, so I'd focus on a few things:
> 
> 1) Good master volume + decent sound at low volumes
> 2) Headphone output (in case you want to continue using headphones but in other parts of the house or away from the computer)
> ...


In all honesty it has been 20 years since I have played with a decent amp. I fell off the wagon at an early age. What I have been having a really hard time recreating is that low end sweet fendery sound you get playing clean on a decent amp. Kinda like this






Right around 55 seconds. I cannot make my sims sound like that sounds loud and low. Just wont happen. That is the sound I miss. There is a thing about the soul of it all I find gets a little lost in the digital world and admittedly I probably just don't have the right gear but an amp cranked up is what electric is, at least to me 

I don't play with a lot of pedals, as much as I like to think I am the next Metal virtuoso what I really enjoy is clean bluesy guitar and spend about 99% of my time with clean sounds and a kiss of reverb.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

To me, that sound, feeling, you describe also comes not just from the circuit but also from a open-back combo. The sound goes out through the front and the back... and it kind of envelopes you. I had a Traynor YCV40WR that was amazing for this... I play mainly now through a 2x12 closed back cab. But, if I want to get as close to a shimmery, fendery, clean tone I can get with deep lows and a sound that envelops the space I'm in, then I play my Peavey Red Stripe Bandit. It's open back and the clean channel is great. It also has reverb. The older ones also have (non digital) reverb.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

For home use, it's overkill!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a Blue for awhile and I even had the extension cab. Great amp. Gigged with it too. I only sold it because it became redundant with my YBA1. Which in the end was not really. In any case, $450 is a good deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd gen into various amp sims through a set of M-Audio monitors or Avantone Pro MP-1 headphones and if just isn't making me feel the love some days. It feels like there is a link missing.
> 
> I would be very open to recommendations however that might alter this as I am not opposed to not owing an amp if I can overcome the situation with tech
> 
> I never leave the house to play so it would be fine with me.


Fractal fm3. Interface is fine, the playback devices are fine - its the amp sims imo.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> Fractal fm3. Interface is fine, the playback devices are fine - its the amp sims imo.


Wanna recommend something good??

I get a little overwhelmed at all the choices, I found something that gets me pretty close and then I stopped looking. I would greatly appreciate a push in the right direction.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

John123 said:


> For home use, it's overkill!!


It has been mentioned a few times, but in my limited use perspective, the idea is that when it can be used I want something loud. Loud is the best sonic experience that one can have. I am not really interested in an amp for low level settings, as my kids tell me to turn my headphones down one can expect that any audible level is too loud for them. It is ok if they scream at me all day or crank the TV beyond a reasonable level but heaven forbid that I would interrupt Encanto.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Why not rent one for a week to give it a test drive?

If we're talking tube amps, loud will not be a problem, and there are many that are more manageable than the YCV50. I just picked up a Marshall DSL15C that will blister the paint if I turn it up, but I also managed to play it at 4:00 am this morning and lived to tell about it. I'd start searching in the 10-20 watt range for something you think might push your tonal buttons. Some of the newer generation low watt Traynors might be worth checking out (YGL1 / YGL2) and they're rentable as well as frequently found cheap used. A couple others I've owned and could recommend are Fender Bassbreaker 15, Vox AC10, and if you want to go up the food chain the Dr Z Maz 18 is awesome (YMMV depending on taste, but there's one in the FS section).

You can burn through a lot of time and money trying to find the right amp - and remember what's right for you will most definitely be different from what's right for almost everyone else.

If you're just looking for sound in the room, the Katana is an available and inexpensive option, but I prefer the Roland Cube 30x or 40gx which would pair well with your current gear. You can frequently find them under $150.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Mark Brown said:


> I want something loud. Loud is the best sonic experience that one can have. I am not really interested in an amp for low level settings, as my kids tell me to turn my headphones down one can expect that any audible level is too loud for them. It is ok if they scream at me all day or crank the TV beyond a reasonable level but heaven forbid that I would interrupt Encanto.


We don't talk about Encanto!

But seriously, lots of people recommend amps that are way, way, too loud for the intended purpose. Even a 5 watt amp will blow you away in terms of volume and be dangerous for your hearing without ear protection. Think of it this way, a speaker with a sensitivity of 100db arrives at that volume at only 1 watt of power. That's all - 1 watt! And 100db can cause hearing damage (obviously duration and frequency of exposure matter).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Wanna recommend something good??
> 
> I get a little overwhelmed at all the choices, I found something that gets me pretty close and then I stopped looking. I would greatly appreciate a push in the right direction.


I did hehe - the fractal fm3. Your monitors will provide the volume when you want it and the headphones for the rest of the time. The factory presets are well built unlike common offerings of old. The online editor makes building sounds a breeze. Fractal beta team members like Leon Todd and Cooper Carter have quality youtube tutorials on the various features and functions as they are introduced - or new ways to use existing options. They are not plentiful used but are on the market (just dont pay the same price as new ).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

error


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> I did hehe - the fractal fm3. Your monitors will provide the volume when you want it and the headphones for the rest of the time. The factory presets are well built unlike common offerings of old. The online editor makes building sounds a breeze. Fractal beta team members like Leon Todd and Cooper Carter have quality youtube tutorials on the various features and functions as they are introduced - or new ways to use existing options. They are not plentiful used but are on the market (just dont pay the same price as new ).


Sorry, I am dumb and did not know what an FM3 was. Then the google went and instructed me. 

So it sounds to me like you lot have sown enough doubt into my mind not to purchase this amp. While there have been a few positive recommendations, the most vocal of you have cautioned against it. While this is not the response I was hoping for, I appreciate it none the less.

.... guess I'll come back when the amp has the name Fender in it 🤣


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Katana 100 MK 2. Sounds good at home volume and you can use it with a band as well. The 50 watt Traynor will never get cookin at home levels.

There are a lot of online sources for patches and the amp will make pretty much any sound you can think off. I like the patches better than most pedals; so much so that I ordered the stupid foot switch for it and that gives you 8 presets plus some other shit.

I wasn't too impressed with the Katana out of the box but once I got some settings from people and loaded a few patches I was impressed with it particularly as a couch amp. So you might play one in a store and not think it's that great but you need to work with it and L7M gives you 30 days to do that.

It does nice clean tones and also does this:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650819916224562


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Mark Brown you might want to check out a YCV20WR. Manageable volume, breaks up at low volume, XLR interface into board or interface and you can turn the speaker off.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

MarkM said:


> @Mark Brown you might want to check out a YCV20WR. Manageable volume, breaks up at low volume, XLR interface into board or interface and you can turn the speaker off.


A great choice, but have you seen the price of those things lately?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> A great choice, but have you seen the price of those things lately?


This is the crux of the situation as well. I don't really want to drop a ton of money on an amp I might get to enjoy once every two weeks. This is why the fear of "bedroom" volumes does not really enter into the equation. When it would be used, it would be dimed.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> A great choice, but have you seen the price of those things lately?


I bought mine for $400, I haven’t looked lately. I mostly play through the YCV -20, aboard and headphones. Get to turn the speaker on with another 1x12 cabinets when herself goes out. It’s perfect for my application.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> This is the crux of the situation as well. I don't really want to drop a ton of money on an amp I might get to enjoy once every two weeks. This is why the fear of "bedroom" volumes does not really enter into the equation. When it would be used, it would be dimed.


If you were local I could loan you something that would nail the tone from that video you posted.

Long & McQuade rentals are your friend. Get a new amp every two weeks for the next few months, for less than the cost of depreciation of that first one that you'll ultimately be selling anyway.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> If you were local I could loan you something that would nail the tone from that video you posted.
> 
> Long & McQuade rentals are your friend. Get a new amp every two weeks for the next few months, for less than the cost of depreciation of that first one that you'll ultimately be selling anyway.


You could move man. There is nothing stopping you 

I appreciate all the help. Likely I would have bought it, enjoyed it but never really been happy with it. 

I think I will L&M it on Monday and find something to fall in love with. Except it won't be Monday because I am off to Vancouver for a week but you get the idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Sorry, I am dumb and did not know what an FM3 was. Then the google went and instructed me.
> 
> So it sounds to me like you lot have sown enough doubt into my mind not to purchase this amp. While there have been a few positive recommendations, the most vocal of you have cautioned against it. While this is not the response I was hoping for, I appreciate it none the less.
> 
> .... guess I'll come back when the amp has the name Fender in it 🤣


There’s a lot of fenders in it. And marshalls and bogners and friedmans and mesa boogies and…


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Funny, I've been eyeballing that same amp you're talking about for a couple months. I'm kindof in the same boat, paralyzed by too many options, so I just avoid the decision haha.

I've almost emailed the guy a couple times, but thinking I might just buy something new, because I don't know enough about amps to tell if an old one is good or not. 



I have a little fender vibro something or other hybrid amp, sounds pretty good but has way too many knobs and dials on it and a bunch of crap I'll never use. 

I've finally got it to the point where I know which 2 out of the 300 settings I like, but I know if I take it next door to the jam night, I'll have to crank it louder and those 2 settings will go out the window.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

seapotato said:


> Funny, I've been eyeballing that same amp you're talking about for a couple months. I'm kindof in the same boat, paralyzed by too many options, so I just avoid the decision haha.
> 
> I've almost emailed the guy a couple times, but thinking I might just buy something new, because I don't know enough about amps to tell if an old one is good or not.
> 
> ...


Right??

There are not a lot of amp options round these parts that scream at me that I should bite. The $1200 DRRI up in Campbell River has been calling my name as well, but I do not need to spend that much on something I will rarely use so back to my headphones and digital modellers. Really, I should just put the damn time in and find some that really connect with me. I have one that I like, a lot, but it just isn't quite perfect. I know there is a perfect one out there, I just need to spend the time to find it, or adjust it, or something. 

I miss when I was poor and there was no digital option because then it was whatever I could get my hands on and you had better love it because there was nothing else available to you.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> Right??
> 
> There are not a lot of amp options round these parts that scream at me that I should bite. The $1200 DRRI up in Campbell River has been calling my name as well, but I do not need to spend that much on something I will rarely use so back to my headphones and digital modellers. Really, I should just put the damn time in and find some that really connect with me. I have one that I like, a lot, but it just isn't quite perfect. I know there is a perfect one out there, I just need to spend the time to find it, or adjust it, or something.
> 
> I miss when I was poor and there was no digital option because then it was whatever I could get my hands on and you had better love it because there was nothing else available to you.



The worst part is years ago I had an old fender princeton. Sounded awesome but we lived in a small house, and I reached a point where I got tired of all the cables and wires and sold all my electric stuff. Happily banged away on acoustics for 10 years. 

Sold the princeton for peanuts, ( I've finished crying now that I've looked at what it would be worth now) but I wish I still had it or one like it. 

A guy always brings his 50w fender blues to the jams, and as nice as that amp is, I don't really like the tone of it. 

Maybe that's just because it's in my ear and I can barely hear myself haha


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Given the limited options in your area, I think you would do fine picking up the Traynor. You could probably flip it again if you don't like it.

Personally, I like amps that can do clean at gig levels, even if I'm not gigging at the moment. It's possible to use 50w tube amps at bedroom levels and it's nice to know that it has the volume if you need it.

You mentioned it's been a while since you've owned an amp. I think you would benefit as a player by having an amp again, even if for no other reason than to have a point of reference.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eh point of reference for what? How that amp sounds in that room by itself?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> Eh point of reference for what? How that amp sounds in that room by itself?


From personal experience, amps are just different. Perhaps "point of reference" might not be the term I would use for what I believe he means but I know what he means. There is a "thing" that playing through an amplifier does that this digital life (in my experience) cannot recreate. I bet it can, but I am not about to drop 2K on that FM3 as amazing as I bet it is!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve owned most of the YCV series amps. The only one I haven’t owned is the YCV15. The best ones for use at lower volumes were the two most powerful, the YCV50 blue and the YCV80q because they had master volume controls. All the other ones do not have a master volume. I like the whole series but the YCV50 Blue was my favourite. It was decent at low volume, great at gig levels, and lighter than most 50 watt tube amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> From personal experience, amps are just different. Perhaps "point of reference" might not be the term I would use for what I believe he means but I know what he means. There is a "thing" that playing through an amplifier does that this digital life (in my experience) cannot recreate. I bet it can, but I am not about to drop 2K on that FM3 as amazing as I bet it is!


That's why I said to buy one used - for $1200. Digital can in fact recreate whatever a regular amp can and more. I ran my axe fx 3 for a year and change before I used a real amp for trying a purchase out. It sounded like an amp and a board. My axe sounds like pretty much any amp and board.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The YCV50 Blue was my main amp for years. No complaints or concerns at all. Gobs of tone whether clean or driven, nice warm spring reverb, good looks, and built to last. 

Buy it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is just rich for my blood is all. I have a hard time justifying buying a 450 dollar amp that I won't really be able to use to someday go along with the 2 in the shop and the one under my desk that never gets turned on 

I would love to test drive something like that however especially since I can almost guarantee that you have the experience to back up that claim. Someday perhaps the right moment will come along (after I build the garage a.k.a place to play loud music) and I bet then it would be well worth to have a tool (toy) like that to play with.

I am really at a place where spending more than 500 bones is too much of a waste right now, but I wouldn't mind being able to "crank it" once in a while. I miss those days. Plus is somehow I ever do manage to go jam with anyone it would be rather cumbersome to pack up my whole desktop and monitors 



Mooh said:


> The YCV50 Blue was my main amp for years. No complaints or concerns at all. Gobs of tone whether clean or driven, nice warm spring reverb, good looks, and built to last.
> 
> Buy it.


You know something, just 5 minutes ago, against at least half of the advice here...... I emailed the guy LOL


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think spending time with a decent tube amp and getting to know it can only help. Maybe you'll hate it and want to go back to your plug-ins, or want a digital modeller with more options. Or maybe you'll find it rewarding and it'll help you develop your tone and touch as a player.

Either way, it's hard to know if you don't try it for a time.

Edit: or if you decide to do both down the road, knowing more about one can help you dial in the other.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> I think spending time with a decent tube amp and getting to know it can only help. Maybe you'll hate it and want to go back to your plug-ins, or want a digital modeller with more options. Or maybe you'll find it rewarding and it'll help you develop your tone and touch as a player.
> 
> Either way, it's hard to know if you don't try it for a time.
> 
> Edit: or if you decide to do both down the road, knowing more about one can help you dial in the other.


Worst case scenario, I flip it and lose a hundred bucks. Or it burns my house down and I can collect the insurance. Either way, neither of those options sounds bad to me.


I did just find a modeler that is supposedly built on the Bogner Shiva and while I am certain it is nothing like that amp, it does sound really really good so for now I will spend 10 dollars and explore some more digital tones.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to man up and get the Blackstar Fly Swatter 3; that’s what I’ve been using all day ..lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well... I am on my way to pick it up tomorrow LOL
tra la la la la la la.....

Next time I won't bother asking


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

$450 is almost enough for this Guitar for sale | Guitars | Nanaimo | Kijiji











And I know you have at least one rental coupon (start with the Darkhorse).

Amp Rentals | Long & McQuade


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> $450 is almost enough for this Guitar for sale | Guitars | Nanaimo | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 419554
> 
> ...


I cannot help myself man, I just can't. I tried to listen, I really did, but you know something I get these Ideas in my head and well there is no turning back. Worst case scenario is I fire sale it for 300 and I am out 150 dollars some time down the road. Or I get there today and don't like it..... that would be the worst 
Plus there isn't a lot happening in the sub five hundred category for amps these days. 

What is a guy to do. I do truly appreciate your advice even if in this particular instance I am ignoring it and plowing ahead anyway. I know everything you say is genuine and thoughtful and likely in my best interest. If you know me long enough you will learn most of what I do is not in my own best interest. I bet a time will come really soon where I will have to message you and admit "you were right". It might just push me to build the garage sooner though and that wouldn't be a bad thing.

One last thing, what I do not need is more guitars!!!!
.... but I bet that won't matter soon enough.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I cannot help myself man, I just can't. I tried to listen, I really did, but you know something I get these Ideas in my head and well there is no turning back. Worst case scenario is I fire sale it for 300 and I am out 150 dollars some time down the road. Or I get there today and don't like it..... that would be the worst
> Plus there isn't a lot happening in the sub five hundred category for amps these days.
> 
> What is a guy to do. I do truly appreciate your advice even if in this particular instance I am ignoring it and plowing ahead anyway. I know everything you say is genuine and thoughtful and likely in my best interest. If you know me long enough you will learn most of what I do is not in my own best interest. I bet a time will come really soon where I will have to message you and admit "you were right". It might just push me to build the garage sooner though and that wouldn't be a bad thing.
> ...


Worst case you'll end up with a great amp (hopefully) that you paid a little too much for IMO. Last one I bought was a L&M Rental they sold off for $299 (about a year and a half ago). Come to think of it, I have a matched set of brand new EL34's I bought for that if you find yourself needing some let me know.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Worst case you'll end up with a great amp (hopefully) that you paid a little too much for IMO. Last one I bought was a L&M Rental they sold off for $299 (about a year and a half ago). Come to think of it, I have a matched set of brand new EL34's I bought for that if you find yourself needing some let me know.


I checked gear hunter last night and I think 799 was the lowest I saw. I am not a super patient guy so I am easily parted with my money. I typically shop with my heart, not my head. My heart says I want an amp more than I want 450 dollars so the "market" price is not relevant to me as dumb as that might sound lol. A fool is soon parted as they say..... As for resale, I have never bought anything with the intent of holding value in it, that just isn't how I work. I figure the price of admission is either worth it or not and if it is something I want to own then that is the cost I am willing to pay. Stupid concept but what can ya do. 

To be perfectly honest, I haven't ever even owned an actual amp, not one that is worth owning. I have a really nice SWR acoustic amp but it isn't what I want for my electrics and my electrics are what I want to play right now. That and the Dano, but that thing is garbage and I only bought it because I am nostalgic. Other than that, I use to borrow a lot of amps from my dad, or friends and the one time I was in a band 20 something years ago, I just borrowed those guys gear. 

What is likely to happen here is I will buy the thing, love it, never get to use it, sell it.... and then the cycle will repeat in a few years when I think again "Man it would be nice to have an amp...."

For now, what my heart is set on is sitting in my living room trying to knock the T.V. off the wall while playing some creamy blues licks and being able to actually feel the sound. That to me, that right there is worth 450 dollars. To put it in perspective, the set of front speakers in my car cost me 1100 dollars and I liked them so much I bought 2 sets although I did get the second set for 900. Loud is Proud my friend 

I will let you know. I am sure some tweaking will be in order, I cannot help but fiddle with things. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Reading again through everything here, I think it's a good decision. And, if the market remains the same, you may even turn a profit if you sell the amp down the road. Enjoy it man!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> One last thing, what I do not need is more guitars!!!!
> .... but I bet that won't matter soon enough.


said like a true denier of GAS 
let us know how it all turns out 
OH , and 1 ATTABOY for following your dreams .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Might I just say, thanks for talking me through this one guys. I honestly do appreciate all the feedback and help and *ahem* knowledge I ignore. It is extremely generous to help this lost fool make up his mind. 

If I can make it sound kinda like this I will be happy. Of course I go and find an amp sim that sounds like this AFTER I message the guy

__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Famp-happy


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

You won't regret it. That amp will have fantastic cleans. I've never tried the 50B but I've tried a few other YCV series and they're all great clean. It should be even better that it has a master volume, I'm sure you can get a slightly hairy clean sound with that one. Good score!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

NAD coming soon......


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Quick update on the 67 seconds I got to play it before I had to run out with the kids for "family fair day"

IT'S FUCKING SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET

Dialed really close to the sound on that clip in about 6 seconds then played for 61 seconds then turned it off and ran out the door!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

It looks better than the old black ycv40 I have. What speaker comes in that one?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mikev7305 said:


> It looks better than the old black ycv40 I have. What speaker comes in that one?


No idea LOL
Wanna say a vintage 30, but I had to leave her at home and spend time with my family


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Did it come with the switching pedal?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Did it come with the switching pedal?


sure did!


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Cool. Now I don't have to keep looking at the ad and agonizing over whether I actually want it or not lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

seapotato said:


> Cool. Now I don't have to keep looking at the ad and agonizing over whether I actually want it or not lol


Sorry


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Quick update on the 67 seconds I got to play it before I had to run out with the kids for "family fair day"
> 
> IT'S FUCKING SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> Dialed really close to the sound on that clip in about 6 seconds then played for 61 seconds then turned it off and ran out the door!


And that right there is why I owned 3. You can make it sound really good, and almost exactly as clean or dirty as you need it at any given volume. Sounds great master high dirt/pre low, it’s loudish for home but sounds great, iirc, you can hear the tubes grinding and roll back guitar vol for a real nice clean. Great classic to 80’s crunch.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> And that right there is why I owned 3. You can make it sound really good, and almost exactly as clean or dirty as you need it at any given volume. Sounds great master high dirt/pre low, it’s loudish for home but sounds great, iirc, you can hear the tubes grinding and roll back guitar vol for a real nice clean. Great classic to 80’s crunch.


I couldn't agree more my friend. It has a little something about it that says to me that we are going to get along just find. That crunch is something else and wholly unexpected from my point of view. I expected some junky drive channel but was pleasantly surprised at what I found. I have been wailing on it all night at "lower than the tv" volume and still can get some solid tone from it. Needless to say, I am in the honeymoon stage but I am soundly impressed and do not think I could have found a better amp for 450 dollars.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I couldn't agree more my friend. It has a little something about it that says to me that we are going to get along just find. That crunch is something else and wholly unexpected from my point of view. I expected some junky drive channel but was pleasantly surprised at what I found. I have been wailing on it all night at "lower than the tv" volume and still can get some solid tone from it. Needless to say, I am in the honeymoon stage but I am soundly impressed and do not think I could have found a better amp for 450 dollars.


yeah, personally I like the preamp gain no more than half, and 1/3 up loud was about my sweet spot. Good amp for pedals, too, with that big/edgy clean.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Best live amp I ever had. I think it made me play better.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Best live amp I ever had. I think it made me play better.


Happy to hear it! I am fairly sure that I am beyond help in the "play better" camp, but it is nice to dream.

I am extremely happy with it but do not have the knowledge or experience to really compare it to much.


----------



## HabsFan (Mar 22, 2013)

Probably too late now as it sounds like you bought it. I have the Blue version, has been my main amp for the last 5 years or so. Great amp for the price, super loud. My thoughts and observations:

It sounds like shit at low volume, clean or overdrive channel. It also sounds better as it warms up (after 30min or so). I only use the clean channel and use pedals for overdrive. With my old guitar, there was something in the low/low mids I could not dial out with the EQ on the overdrive channel. It would not cut through for me with the band without it getting harsh. 

Clean channel is great though, has a fender-y vibe to it. I have used pedals in front of it with brightness switch engaged and off and it works well both ways depending on the clean sound you want. Cranking the volume on the clean and reducing the master will give you a great light to medium overdrive that cleans up well with your guitar volume. I run it clean now only because I have set up my pedal board to work with any clean amp. I don't bring my amp to rehearsals most of the time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you for the input!

This is more or less my take away other than I do not find it sounds so bad down low. Sure it isn't as rich but it is very acceptable. Of course my "low" isn't that low and hovers around 4 on the master an 4 on channel volume but as I have said before.... the kids are still louder so they can get bent 

High volume on the clean channel with the master dialed back is one sexy sound for sure!

Thanks for chiming in. Positive reinforcement is never misplaced


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mark, great amp. 10 years ago I decided to use my YCV50 Blue at band practice rather than my Marshall, just to give it some playing time. We had a very loud drummer and he mentioned the Traynor was too loud, lol. At least I got some time in to break in the Vintage 30.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've owned several of the YCVs - the 50 being my favourite. I sold it to my other guitarist so it's still around. My bassist bought my first YCV40 and I still use that one for practice at his house. I have absolutely no complaints about those amps and would buy another in a heartbeat - even though it's the last thing I need.  

$450 seems like a pretty good price too.


----------

